# Media request



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

_We are looking to interview a young woman who's had
fertility treatment abroad, via a clinic that she found online. We would like
to speak to her about her experiences, what went into chosing a clinic, where
she had the treatment, and what's happened since she had the treatment. 
Ideally we're looking for someone in their 20s or 30s, and my deadline is as
soon as possible._

If anyone can help please IM me

Kimx x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

If anyone can help with this please contact me as soon as you can.

Kimx x x


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Kim,
Might help if you can let us know what this is for, e.g. BBC etc ?  I'm too much of an old fogey so I can't do it !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Sofia26 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi

I'm 26 and amount to start embryo donation next month. I'd be interested in speaking to you but would like a bit more information first

Sofia26


----------



## Eadie (Jan 11, 2007)

Did you find someone for this?


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Just waiting to hear back from her will be in touch as soon as.

Kimx x x


----------

